# Pa Auction



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Here is a link Bid On and Attend Auctions in Pennsyvania


http://www.auctionzip.com/PA-Auctioneers/1513.html 

You might have to copy and paste the link in your Browser?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you going to them ? You know the Tamaqua club auction and the Pine Grove auction will have some birds from good flyers . Gentlemen from both clubs were in the RPD a couple months back . Just to let you know.
Kurps

Added; it was September issue page 36 & 37. I just looked it up.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

M Kurps said:


> Are you going to them ? You know the Tamaqua club auction and the Pine Grove auction will have some birds from good flyers . Gentlemen from both clubs were in the RPD a couple months back . Just to let you know.
> Kurps
> 
> Added; it was September issue page 36 & 37. I just looked it up.


I will be there, If I can escape my wife's Grasp!


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

orock said:


> I will be there, If I can escape my wife's Grasp!


Hahaha , good luck ! I heard today some other good flyers from other clubs are also donating some birds . Seems like it's geering up to be a good auction .
Kurps


----------



## NYCRacer (Feb 7, 2010)

Is there a physical address available?


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

NYCRacer said:


> Is there a physical address available?


I didn't see a address, just directions I'll be going up.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Pine Grove auction info has changed , check with Orock.
Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Isn't it funny ? I saw some really good background birds from good flyers go for little money relatively, and birds I expected to go for mid price range go for high range. I tell ya, some guys got some good birds for a steal.
Kurps


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I know what your talking about, Mr Kurps I bought a Kit of Young Birds for 100.00 and a Great looking Houben/Hofken Cock for 40.00 cant beat that with a Bat!


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

This was my first visit to the Tamaqua Flying Club auction. I got to meet a super group of pigeon fanciers and pick up a couple of auction birds. The collection of birds in the auction was very good with area fanciers donating birds down from some of their best pigeons. It was easy to see these were quality birds. Orock and Kurps "aint" exgagerating when they say some deals were made. Oh, and the ladies served up some really good food as well!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Future Dates 

Pine Grove Pigeon Club Fundraiser
December 14, 2014
Mill Creek Farms, Pine Grove Pa 17963

Lew Cresler Auction
January 3, 2015
Mill Creek Farms, Pine Grove Pa 17963

Jack Rhodes Auction
Phoenixville Homing Club, South Street
Phoenixville, Pa 19460


----------



## pooch88 (Nov 17, 2013)

any other auctions coming up in the central pa maryland area?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

orock said:


> I know what your talking about, Mr Kurps I bought a Kit of Young Birds for 100.00 and a Great looking Houben/Hofken Cock for 40.00 cant beat that with a Bat!


I saw you got a few deals . 
Kurps


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

M Kurps said:


> I saw you got a few deals .
> Kurps


Kurps, 

Will you be attending Lew Cressler Auction in Pine Grove?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

No, I seriously thought about it but as I have both , too little room and too little money I cannot attend . The temptation to buy would be too much . Hope it goes well !
Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

orock said:


> Kurps,
> 
> Will you be attending Lew Cressler Auction in Pine Grove?


Do you happen to know what strains was his fancy ? I do not know the gentleman. Just curious , and others might be also.
Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

M Kurps said:


> I saw you got a few deals .
> Kurps





M Kurps said:


> Do you happen to know what strains was his fancy ? I do not know the gentleman. Just curious , and others might be also.
> Kurps


My mistake Orock , I thought you were someone else.
Kurps


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I know he has Houbens and his own Grizle Family that have done very well for him.


----------



## pooch88 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just got the hand bill for the Dec. 14th auction in Pine Grove Pa., it looks to be quite a sale w/ some excellent long distance birds being offered. I plan on attending in hopes of improving my breeding stock. I am also in receipt of an E-mail from Lew Cressler for his auction in January, it looks like another good event.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

pooch88 said:


> Just got the hand bill for the Dec. 14th auction in Pine Grove Pa., it looks to be quite a sale w/ some excellent long distance birds being offered. I plan on attending in hopes of improving my breeding stock. I am also in receipt of an E-mail from Lew Cressler for his auction in January, it looks like another good event.


Hope to see you there, I just hope I can afford to get a pair.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

A fellow flyer is giving up the sport so I thought I'll share it here. Great Birds will be Auctioned off! 

Throwing in the Towel
Gentlemen,
You may have heard that I and my wife are in the process of preparing to sell the home and give up
our favorite sport. Old birds in 2015 will be the last race series for me. I am having an auction of ALL my breeding stock on 3 January 2015 at the Mill Creek Farms near Pine Grove, Pennsylvania. The address of the place is 844 Suedburg Road. If you are coming up I81 take the Pine Grove Exit. Instead of turning right on Rte 443, turn left and travel 1.9 miles on Rte 443.. Rte 443 is also known as Suedburg Road in this area. I did a MapQuest of the address. After passing the Suedburg Firehouse on the left side of Rte 443 there is a badly damaged shanty. Across the road from the shanty is the entrance of Hoffman Lane. Turn right onto Hoffman Lane and drive up a hill. There will be a large building with a larger parking lot. The auction will be held in the building. Birds will be ready for inspection at noon with the auction starting at 1:00 PM. All my breeding stock plus other select birds will be auctioned off. No birds have been sold or disposed of in advance of the auction. The Pine grove club is having its fall auction at the same place on 14 December 2014.
If you would like to receive an auction list from Dennis Rehrer, our esteemed auctioneer, either send me or him an email to that affect. Should you not be able to print out a copy of the list or know someone else without internet who would like a copy, let me know his name and house mailing address. I will get the request to Dennis. On the other hand, if you wish to send the name and address directly to Dennis, please do so.
Have a great Christmas. 
Lew Cressler


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

For those of you who aren't familiar with Mr. Cressler, he is an outstanding pigeon handler. Lew has made race day competition here in the "Greater Harrisburg Pigeon Club" very tough over the last twenty plus years and in doing so it has required all of us to become better. We will miss having him in the competition on race day.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I was able to attend the Lew Cressler auction. It was a great experience. I got to meet and talk with Mr Cressler after the auction. He was kind enough to ask me what birds I bought and give me some advice on a breeding program. I was also glad to meet Orock. 
The birds went for more than I expected, and I was only able to get one hen. It is a bird that was bred by David Clausing himself. And I got a cock bird for a fellow flyer in my club. It is a bird breed from two Clausing birds. 
Both new birds are going to be staying at my loft for now, I will bred from them and we are dividing up the young.
From the list I got #18 and #37
Who else was there? What did you get?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you still have the sheet orock bid on #63 for me I should get her later this week, looking forward to it it is a Cressler Houben cross.
Dave


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> If you still have the sheet orock bid on #63 for me I should get her later this week, looking forward to it it is a Cressler Houben cross.
> Dave


That bird looks great and came from an excellent pair that bred many winners.
On the list they are #20 and #22. I would have loved to get both of them but, just wasn't willing to spend that much money. Congratulations, hope it makes an excellent breeder for you.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I hope so to Dennis said she was a looker and a great racer, We all take chances when getting new birds I just hope she works out.
Dave


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Jr Brown said:


> I was able to attend the Lew Cressler auction. It was a great experience. I got to meet and talk with Mr Cressler after the auction. He was kind enough to ask me what birds I bought and give me some advice on a breeding program. I was also glad to meet Orock.
> The birds went for more than I expected, and I was only able to get one hen. It is a bird that was bred by David Clausing himself. And I got a cock bird for a fellow flyer in my club. It is a bird breed from two Clausing birds.
> Both new birds are going to be staying at my loft for now, I will bred from them and we are dividing up the young.
> From the list I got #18 and #37
> Who else was there? What did you get?


Nice meeting you too Jr Brown, Never thought people still had that much money to spend on birds after the Holidays, and it was a fairly large crowd too!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> If you still have the sheet orock bid on #63 for me I should get her later this week, looking forward to it it is a Cressler Houben cross.
> Dave


Glad I could help you out!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1421161740_54786f6a37b28053ffc14f4b3a90572f

Last years Route 66 race 415 miles smash race no day birds she came in 12th olny 35 2nd day birds. This was no blow home race, I think she was the best bird in the auction.
Dave


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1421161740_54786f6a37b28053ffc14f4b3a90572f
> 
> Last years Route 66 race 415 miles smash race no day birds she came in 12th olny 35 2nd day birds. This was no blow home race, I think she was the best bird in the auction.
> Dave


You did good, Crazy Pete!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Lew Cressler Final Auction of his Widow Hood Cocks and Hens.
Saturday July 11Th


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Guys at the club were just talking about the last auction . They said it was some auction .
Kurps


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

M Kurps said:


> No, I seriously thought about it but as I have both , too little room and too little money I cannot attend . The temptation to buy would be too much . Hope it goes well !
> Kurps


I know what you mean.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Are they going to post the birds on the net with race records, I would like another hen maybe even a pair, I'll keep in touch. 
Dave


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> Are they going to post the birds on the net with race records, I would like another hen maybe even a pair, I'll keep in touch.
> Dave


You could use the same link on the first page of this thread to look at the bird list.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you going to the auction? I'll have to look at the birds a little more but so far I want 6 and 10. I want number 10 more but would like both.

It isn't very often I find a bird I want to mix with my Fabry's but I just love the little griz hen I got at his last auction.
Dave


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> Are you going to the auction? I'll have to look at the birds a little more but so far I want 6 and 10. I want number 10 more but would like both.
> 
> It isn't very often I find a bird I want to mix with my Fabry's but I just love the little griz hen I got at his last auction.
> Dave


I most likely will attend the Auction. There is one white Grizzle I'm interested in.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I am a mail man and have to do the big rout that day but I will find a way to call you and see how the auction is going " a lot of no call zones on that rout " But I will find a way.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I couldn't get through all day, how did the auction go better yet how much did number 10 bring?
Dave


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> Well I couldn't get through all day, how did the auction go better yet how much did number 10 bring?
> Dave


Dave,

On average birds sold for 200. I couldn't tell you for sure how much #10 went for.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Another couple of auctions coming up this month in Pa .
Kurps


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

M Kurps said:


> Another couple of auctions coming up this month in Pa .
> Kurps


I'm planing to attend the Tamaqua auction. I bought a kit of 8 birds and had 2 do well for me. Plan on keeping them for old birds.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Do you have a link for the auction?
Dave


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> Do you have a link for the auction?
> Dave


Same link as the first one in this thread .
Kurps

http://www.auctionzip.com/PA-Auctioneers/1513.html


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

M Kurps said:


> Same link as the first one in this thread .
> Kurps
> 
> http://www.auctionzip.com/PA-Auctioneers/1513.html


Kurps,

You beat me to it thanks for responding to Crazy Pete


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

So whose going to Tamaqua's auction this Saturday . That's the only one I will be going to . I have birds in it & I have no money for the other auctions , lol . Not to mention I have too many breeders as it is . Thats even after culling a couple of birds from an auction from the beginning of the year because someone said I stole a bird . I figured I would put that lie to rest . So come join the party at Tamaqua .
Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Just to make sure you know , extra birds are usually added . I added 2 the day of the auction last year , and others added birds . 
Kurps


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll be there, along with a few friends


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Good , I'm thinking about adding a HVR .
Kurps


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

orock said:


> I'll be there, along with a few friends


I'll have a box and $ in the mail Monday if you find any more of Lews birds let me know.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> I'll have a box and $ in the mail Monday if you find any more of Lews birds let me know.
> Thanks, Dave


Did you see the auction list for the "Turnasky" sell off here in PA? It will be by the same auctioneer that did Lew's auction. There is a bird listed as a full Houben that I believe came from Lew's auction in January.
I also got a few of Lew's birds.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Jr Brown said:


> Did you see the auction list for the "Turnasky" sell off here in PA? It will be by the same auctioneer that did Lew's auction. There is a bird listed as a full Houben that I believe came from Lew's auction in January.
> I also got a few of Lew's birds.


I have a hen from his grz line she handles real nice, I'll have to look up the auction. Thanks 
Dave


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> I have a hen from his grz line she handles real nice, I'll have to look up the auction. Thanks
> Dave


Hey Dave, just curious, which griz hen did you get? Maybe it is related to my griz hen IF 13 UPC 333 She is out of IF 06 HBG 2201 and IF 11 HBG 407


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just a stupid question here (not a racer) why is "Lew's birds so good"? I am from Pa. and a transport here where I am and a few years ago I went to a pigeon auction to support some of the clubs and I entered the auction area for the beautiful racing pigeons well you know how that goes--fell in love with a birdie--and spent too much money and brought it home..It's name is Pedigree and it is old now but still plugging..They gave me a plastic sheet with all its parents and grandparents and greatparents..lol lol...Just talking here and why is those birds so good to where you are trying to get one...? Just curious and you do not have to answer if you don;t want too. I ask a lot of questions. lol lol


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Lew, was in pigeons for years and did well with his birds. I only been around him since 2011 when I started flying pigeons and he was one that you wanted to beat. His griz family did really good in OLR's


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

M Kurps said:


> Good , I'm thinking about adding a HVR .
> Kurps


It was nice meeting you in person today. Hope next time I will have more time to talk pigeons.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Likewise . Guys got some really good birds cheap today . 
Kurps


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Jr Brown said:


> Hey Dave, just curious, which griz hen did you get? Maybe it is related to my griz hen IF 13 UPC 333 She is out of IF 06 HBG 2201 and IF 11 HBG 407


I just got home from the Snowfest auction, I'll look up my ped in the morning.
Dave


----------

